
DoD Funding for wearable Covid detection tech - iancmceachern
https://thehill.com/policy/defense/496149-army-looking-for-wearable-early-covid-19-detector
======
iancmceachern
Direct link to the proposal pdf : [https://www.mtec-sc.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/05/20-12-COV...](https://www.mtec-sc.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/05/20-12-COVID19_Diagnostics-RPP-1.pdf)

